# Surf trout winds



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

I have Wednesday and Thursday off this week and was thinking about headed to Galveston or High Island surf. My question is will the strong north winds from Monday and Tuesday still help the surf lay down and have decent color or will it muddy it up as a south wind would??


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

usually the surf will be pretty flat but sandy/muddy out past the 3rd bar with a north wind.....if warm enough may still be able to catch trout......need that followed by light SE wind and incoming tide and then it could be ON.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

seacat said:


> usually the surf will be pretty flat but sandy/muddy out past the 3rd bar with a north wind.....if warm enough may still be able to catch trout......need that followed by light SE wind and incoming tide and then it could be ON.


Looking like this is going to happen on Saturday...


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thursday*

Thursday is shaping up pretty nicely.


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Thinking about going Thursday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Light North winds going clockwise to southeast will flatten the surf. The water will clear under light north winds if the tides are right. Water will clear on a sustained southeast wind under a bit of a chop. And yes, Thursday though Friday is shaping up. Everything that needs to line up is lining up. Get it when you can cause the windows of opportunity this time of year typically don't last more than a day or 2.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

ENE is prime


----------

